

Jerry Seinfeld: How to Write a Joke [video] - wilfra
http://www.nytimes.com/video/2012/12/20/magazine/100000001965963/jerry-seinfeld-how-to-write-a-joke-.html

======
wilfra
Lot of similarities to good programming and design.

~~~
pan69
Indeed. I waste a lot of time also. :)

